

AppEng 1.1.2:  - gtani
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2008/08/couple-datastore-updates.html
batch writes: include entities in different entity groups in one db.put() or db.delete()
======
thorax
Anyone out there using AppEngine for anything interesting nowadays?

I was originally excited about it, but the performance and limits have kept me
from feeling comfortable hosting something substantial there. This feels like
maybe an odd bias that stems from it not being as awesome as I wanted it to
be, so it'd be great to hear some successful anecdotes from others here.

~~~
DocSavage
I'm now running a homepage (<http://www.billkatz.com>) on my open-source blog
software for App Engine (Bloog). I've included a python shell accessible via
your web browser. It's like a limited rails console that lets you mess with
your app and datastore in the cloud. (No ssh into App Engine.) Also recently
added sharded counters as per some best practices suggested by Google.

I'll report on a more substantial app once it gets some testing.

A good list of apps on App Engine: <http://appgallery.appspot.com/>

------
babyshake
Much needed DataStore update. App Engine is slowly but surely becoming an
option for serious production apps.

